# Let's Talk Lanceros



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm starting to realize that my favorite vitola is the lancero. I love the feel of a good lancero and the amount of flavor you get from the wrapper as compared to other rolls. As I am a noob and trying to learn, I want to know what your favorites are. What's a good every day option, and what's a "special occassion" option? Are there any to avoid? 


Drop some knowledge on me, please! Oh, and feel free to post a pic or two if you'd like. :wink2:


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

I would like to hear opinions on this as well. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Only two Lanceros I enjoy personally are the Oliva V Lancero, and LP L-40.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

The Leaf Maduro is one I like. What ones have you tried thus far?


----------



## bgz (Aug 8, 2014)

Pricey:

Cohiba Lancero (isom not red dot)

Padron 1964 Superior Natural... not quite a lancero, but similar.

Kinda Pricey:

My Father
Oliva V

Not so pricey:

Pepin Blue

These two are great IMO:

Matilda 
Avo Heritage


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

blackrabbit said:


> The Leaf Maduro is one I like. What ones have you tried thus far?


So far its just been the Oliva V, LP40 and Leaf Maduro.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I've had plenty of good lanceros, but I'm the busy kind of guy that usually only has 30-60 minutes of smoke time while still on the go. My go-to is usually robusto or short robusto, but often times I like corona and petite/short corona for flavor with limited time. I'm a cigarette smoker, so sometimes I go for RyJ and Mac minis up to 4x38 pequano size. But because of my preferences and lifestyle, my style probably differs greatly from others here.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

The 4 best NC's I've ever had have all been lancero. The Illusione HL Maduro (holy lancero), Foundry The Tabernacle, JSK (Jas Sum Kral) Red Knight, and the DE Unico L40.


----------



## bgz (Aug 8, 2014)

@WABOOM +1 on the Illusione HL Maduro... forgot about that one.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

The best lancero I've ever smoked this side of the embargo line is the Casa Fernandez 2015 Miami Aniversario. Still some around, though pricey. But not one to miss if you're a lancero lover.


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Are Lanceros all going to be fairly decent or are there some rockets out there? It seems, and I could be way off, that they are more challenging to make well or at all.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

If @curmudgeonista endorses a nc.... that almost certainly is one to find and try.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> If @*curmudgeonista* endorses a nc.... that almost certainly is one to find and try.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I'm already googling availability!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Semper Noctem said:


> I'm already googling availability!


SBC has some in stock...

https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/casa-aniversario-voleur-serie-2015

Also check vendors like Corona Cigars, Neptune, and Atlantic.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Semper Noctem said:


> I'm already googling availability!


Looks like Atlantic has 1 5 pack left

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

NC: Tatuaje El Triunfador Original Brown band, Illisione HL Mad, LP-40.


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

When I have the time Lancero is my favorite vitola. You are correct that lanceros are harder to make so they may not always be good. I read a post from Steve Saka on a different forum I think talking about how it was harder since you used less leaf than say a robusto it makes it difficult to get the blend right especially when trying to match an existing flavor profile.

Some that I have enjoyed recently that haven't already been listed:
Headly Grange Drumstick
JDN Antano 1970
La Barba purple
La Barba red petite lancero
Haven't had a Tatuaje lance that I didn't like yet. If you keep an eye on c-bid you can get the sampler for a good deal sometimes
Jericho Hill 12 honest men was good too


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

At 6.5x43 the A Fuente Curly Head Lonsdale are very close to the Lancero, hard to beat them and a great price.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Jericho Hill lance is an awesome, strong smoke. It was 2 hours to the nub on the end of a Modus. Agree with the Oliva V and, 64' Annie.
I have an Oscar Leaf and, L-40 lance I really want to try but, humidity is not their friend as I have been told by Jack and, Ron.
I'm going to call Nathan in on this because he's the one who initially turned me onto the lancero. @OneStrangeOne would you please pick up the courtesy phone.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I am okay with Petit lancero but don't usually buy lancero after being really disappointed with the CH Jericho Hills 12 Angry Men. 
I aged them and tested them. Finally I started chopping them in half, which made them decent. 

I wouldn't doubt Illusione HL are great. 

If I'm going to smoke a long cigar I want a ring gauge no smaller than 42, so something more in the neighborhood of a super corona, but they sure take a lot of time, are fiercely temperamental about humidity and wind, so I've learned that I prefer shorter sticks most often or really go to Belicoso, Torpedo or other pointed end cigars over the lancero. 

Probably a patience thing. I hate having to relight, correct wonky burn issues but perhaps it's our crappy weather here that affects thing most. 

Smoke what you enjoy. I try to and am always up for more than campales to try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> Jericho Hill lance is an awesome, strong smoke. It was 2 hours to the nub on the end of a Modus. Agree with the Oliva V and, 64' Annie.
> I have an Oscar Leaf and, L-40 lance I really want to try but, humidity is not their friend as I have been told by Jack and, Ron.
> I'm going to call Nathan in on this because he's the one who initially turned me onto the lancero. @OneStrangeOne would you please pick up the courtesy phone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Huh, what?

Jack and Ron are right, if you try smoking one in high humidity the draw will close up quick and that's if you can keep it light long enough for the leaf to swell up. 
A few I haven't seen listed yet,
LFD Dbl Ligero, Airbender 
Cain F
Rodrigo Classic 
Gran Habano Zulu Zulu 
San Lotano
La Palina Goldie
Room 101 MC 1,2&3
O'Hara
5Vegas AAA
JDN series 13
1502 Black & Ruby
BLTC Deliverance 
Nomad
Latelier
Casa Torano 
Viaje Super lance
Warped Moma Bear
Some of these aren't considered a 'true' Lancero but they're close enough for me, I haven't kept up with what's still available, some of these might be HTF


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I have really enjoyed the Leaf Maduro and Sumatra Lanceros. The one Oliva V was ok, but had perfect construction, and it was right off the shelf. I have an L40 and a Velvet Rat resting in my wineador and will probably smoke them soon as they've been down for a couple months. 

My main issue, like others have mentioned, is the construction challenges. These have to be filled and rolled perfect to burn well. The experience is ruined if I'm constantly watching, correcting, and relighting. 

I don't know if they are going to make anymore Leaf Maduro Lanceros, but these have been the best for me.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

I've not indulged in many lanceros, just not really my thing. The only 2 so far that i truly enjoyed where the Tabernacle and L-40. Both spectacular IMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

LP L-40
Tat 10th Anny brown label
Senorial by Jose Blanco
PDR habano sun grown


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

Good grief!!! Even more damn sticks to add to my list. At this rate my list is gonna look like the encyclopedia Britannica...

Only 2 that I have tried and enjoyed were Herrera esteli Lonsdale and tatuaje black. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

quesquared said:


> Good grief!!! Even more damn sticks to add to my list. At this rate my list is gonna look like the encyclopedia Britannica...
> 
> Only 2 that I have tried and enjoyed were Herrera esteli Lonsdale and tatuaje black.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Lol... you better tighten up them boot straps bro! They don't call it the Slippery Slope for nothing. :surprise:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> Lol... you better tighten up them boot straps bro! They don't call it the Slippery Slope for nothing. :surprise:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SIR...YES...SIR!!! Lmao

When my wife asks where all these cigars came from...









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

@Kidvegas isn't joking.. My wallet hasn't been the same since i found me gars... Arrrr

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the great info! One of the troubles I'm having is finding them at local B&Ms. It seems that they might be best sourced online.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Huh, what?
> 
> Jack and Ron are right, if you try smoking one in high humidity the draw will close up quick and that's if you can keep it light long enough for the leaf to swell up.
> A few I haven't seen listed yet,
> ...


Add to my never ever had list....


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> The best lancero I've ever smoked this side of the embargo line is the Casa Fernandez 2015 Miami Aniversario. Still some around, though pricey. But not one to miss if you're a lancero lover.


 @curmudgeonista - IIRC at one time you also mentioned liking the Herrera Esteli Londsdale. I don't have a lotta experience with longer, sub-50 rg cigars. Are there any generalizations you can make comparing a 7 1/2" x 40rg lancero and a 6" x 44rg Lonsdale ? Thanks


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Joe Sticks said:


> @*curmudgeonista* - IIRC at one time you also mentioned liking the Herrera Esteli Londsdale. I don't have a lotta experience with longer, sub-50 rg cigars. Are there any generalizations you can make comparing a 7 1/2" x 40rg lancero and a 6" x 44rg Lonsdale ? Thanks


Yep, a lonsdale is not a lancero. How's that? >

Just totally different animals in my book. But who can tell with NC's? There's no consistency in naming vitolas like there is with CC's. Pretty soon I'm sure someone will come up with the idea to call some 8 x 80 monster a lancero. After all, bigger is better, right?

Even 40 is pushing it for a lancero IMO. The saving grace is that NC's are often slightly smaller diameter than CC's advertised in the same RG. It's as if one rates the RG on the smallest template hole it'll still pass through and the other on the biggest one it won't. The 40 RG Casa Fernandez I mentioned is skinnier than any 40 RG Cuban I've had. It looks and feels just about exactly the same diameter as a CC with a 38 RG like the benchmark Cohiba Lancero.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Headley Grange Drumstick
Jericho Hill 12 Honest Men


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Great info guys! Now I need to track some of these bad boys down.

This is why I love this forum. I've got close to 10 lanceros to find and try now. You all rock.

Glad I'm not the only one who digs the 7x38.


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

curmudgeonista said:


> Yep, a lonsdale is not a lancero. How's that? >
> 
> Just totally different animals in my book. But who can tell with NC's? There's no consistency in naming vitolas like there is with CC's. Pretty soon I'm sure someone will come up with the idea to call some 8 x 80 monster a lancero. After all, bigger is better, right?
> 
> Even 40 is pushing it for a lancero IMO. The saving grace is that NC's are often slightly smaller diameter than CC's advertised in the same RG. It's as if one rates the RG on the smallest template hole it'll still pass through and the other on the biggest one it won't. The 40 RG Casa Fernandez I mentioned is skinnier than any 40 RG Cuban I've had. It looks and feels just about exactly the same diameter as a CC with a 38 RG like the benchmark Cohiba Lancero.


You're close 
Texas Lancero - Alec Bradley


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

curmudgeonista said:


> Yep, a lonsdale is not a lancero.
> 
> Just totally different animals in my book.
> 
> Even 40 is pushing it for a lancero IMO.


 @curmudgeonista, would you consider a Trinidad Fundadores at 40x7.5 a lancero? Seems like it's on the cusp, although I believe it's generally considered a lonsdale.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Piper said:


> @curmudgeonista, would you consider a Trinidad Fundadores at 40x7.5 a lancero? Seems like it's on the cusp, although I believe it's generally considered a lonsdale.


The factory size is a Laguito Especial. All the Laguito sizes have that little pigtail.

It is the only cigar of this size rolled.

Edit:

Oops, I just realized that you asked a specific member about this. Sorry to jump in.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

No problem. Good information.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Piper said:


> @*curmudgeonista*, would you consider a Trinidad Fundadores at 40x7.5 a lancero? Seems like it's on the cusp, although I believe it's generally considered a lonsdale.


I would, but as I said earlier, it's pushing it to the limit. Though, since I can't afford them it's not something that troubles my sleep anyway.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I can't afford them either but I bought a box anyway.:vs_OMG:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

TreySC said:


> You're close
> Texas Lancero - Alec Bradley


Saw these last time I was at Spec's. I just laughed and rolled my eyes.

I get it, everything is bigger here, but calling a 7*70 cigar a lancero is NOT going to get me to buy one.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

My favorite of the long skinnies:










The Monsdale.

This one was rolled a number of years ago, when Enrique Mons was still alive.


----------



## Ethernaut05 (Nov 1, 2016)

I too am falling in love with this vitola. Sooo much flavor packed into a tiny package! Easy to light. My faves are the Foundation Tabernacle and Güegüenese!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Ticked a My Father Lancero off the list this weekend and I've gotta thank everyone for the recommendation!

Still trying to find some other recommended sticks in stock, but it seems that a lot of places only sell this vitola by the box.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> SBC has some in stock...
> 
> https://www.smallbatchcigar.com/casa-aniversario-voleur-serie-2015
> 
> ...


Thx Jack...there goes some more money out of my accout ...can always depend on you to lead me to partial bankruptcy. &#128522;


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Thx Jack...there goes some more money out of my accout ...can always depend on you to lead me to partial bankruptcy. &#55357;&#56842;


Oh, but don't you know I scouted the way first? My CPA said the courts would never allow you to include cigars in your asset column. He thought that was bad news. LOL


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> Oh, but don't you know I scouted the way first? My CPA said the courts would never allow you to include cigars in your asset column. He thought that was bad news. LOL


The main reason why I set up a HELOC...to write off my cigars so I can live in my poor house in style.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Is anyone familiar with Black Label Trading Company?
Last year they had the Morphine, this year it's the Sindustry, both in lancero.
Curious if anyone has firsthand experience.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Look out for the La Aurora 107 series. Both the Natural and the Maduro are great lanceros.


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Haven't seen many Lanceros in the "What did you smoke today" threads... Come on fellas, fire them up!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I'll smoking my lanceros in the fall.


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

Semper Noctem said:


> Haven't seen many Lanceros in the "What did you smoke today" threads... Come on fellas, fire them up!


It's been to hot and humid here lately.


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

TreySC said:


> It's been to hot and humid here lately.


Yeah, but I figure some will either brave the humidity/heat or hit up a B&M for an indoor herf.


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

Good deal on the Tat lancero sampler for anyone looking for a variety to try

TATUAJE REMOVAL SERVICE: 20+% OFF?.all fivers shipped free.


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

TreySC said:


> Good deal on the Tat lancero sampler for anyone looking for a variety to try
> 
> TATUAJE REMOVAL SERVICE: 20+% OFF?.all fivers shipped free.


Trey, why do you hate my wallet?


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Semper Noctem said:


> Trey, why do you hate my wallet?


I think he was just trying to enable your lancero need. Lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

Semper Noctem said:


> Trey, why do you hate my wallet?


That's so negative, I don't hate your wallet I love your need for lanceros. :grin2: If I didn't have a box of these resting I'd jump on it my self, did grab a couple of those fivers they have on sale though.


----------

